# Leaving out legs



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

My routine looked like this up until a couple of months ago before I decided to hit my chest harder to try and boost it up.

mon - shoulders and tris

wed - back and traps

thurs - legs

sun- chest and bis

Now it looks like this

mon - shoulders and tris

wed - chest and bis

thurs - back and traps

sun - chest

As you can well see I have left out legs to give extra time to my chest which I feel has responded to the onslaught. I left out legs as I felt this was by far the most draining exhausting day and although I am after the complete physique, neglecting legs for a short while is a price I feel worth paying.

My question is this. About to start my 3rd cycle in a week or two and was wondering if I should continue with my new no legs routine or revert back to my usual full body routine. My goals in this cycle are to add good mass to my upper body - my legs aren't too bad. What do you think?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mark, do legs they can make your chest stronger.

A couple of factors here involve higher blood testosterone levels doing compound exercises (squats) and legs. Same with dead lifts.

And your central nervous system will get a jolt doing legs too which can help lagging body parts imporve.

If you can work legs (no injury) then by all means do them. Squats work the whole body even the diaphram. Cant go wrong here. They take alot out of you for a reason.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you could always look like big bird from sesamie street lol


----------



## MEATNECK (Aug 10, 2004)

bunch of guys in my gym have the ole chicken legs...never do legs..

but the squat rack is always free...thats a good thing


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Doing squats promotes more natural tes than any other excercise period. Neglecting squats only makes for a smaller guy. You did ask.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u got chest and shoulder on monday and sunday, i can never do that as my chest or shoulders will b hurting too mch and wont b able to do a proper work out,


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Cheers guys - a re-jig of my workout and inclusion of legs is back on the cards. I'm gonna squat till I'm sick!

On the subject of squats I remember hearing or reading somewhere that in his younger days Arnie used to go into the woods with his mates and squat till they could no longer walk! I unfortunately have no woods near me.....come to think of it no mates!!! so I'll just have to do the Birmingham equivalent and squat at the side of Spaghetti Junction!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

squatting gets less nausiating over time


----------



## stevie (Sep 4, 2004)

I hate squats- It's the the only one one I really have to force myself to do!


----------



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

my legs are way bigger than any other bodypart i have so i havnt trained them much either. they respond very quickly and grow quickly to the point where during my last cycle i couldnt wear certain jeans coz my legs wouldnt fit. I have now switched to doing sets of 25 reps only from now on. WOnt be hitting the weight too much but is still very taxing!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Offtopic - megatron I cannot stop watching your signiture... It's hillarious


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

winger said:


> Doing squats promotes more natural tes than any other excercise period. Neglecting squats only makes for a smaller guy. You did ask.


this is why squats are an absoulute must. Its the biggest muscle group, so it makes sense to train it. And like winger said, you get the biggest test levels from doing so.


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Gotta work legs for sure. I'm hitting lower body twice a week.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I work legs once a week (naturally big enough), but do 3 additional sets of squats on chest day.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

training legs twice a week is very effective, your getting 2x more test levels out of it.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

mark said:


> Cheers guys - a re-jig of my workout and inclusion of legs is back on the cards. I'm gonna squat till I'm sick!
> 
> On the subject of squats I remember hearing or reading somewhere that in his younger days Arnie used to go into the woods with his mates and squat till they could no longer walk! I unfortunately have no woods near me.....come to think of it no mates!!! so I'll just have to do the Birmingham equivalent and squat at the side of Spaghetti Junction!


Wow Mark you must be older. I remember that. They used to lug a sh1t load of weight to some forest and squat till they couldn't squat no more. I remember reading that over 20 years ago. Dont know where you got it but thanks for bringing up the past.........am I showing my age yet?


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

some time last year i didnt bother with legs for about 5 months but to be honest i dont think it really affected growth on any other part of my body.

i just couldnt be bothered, lifting 70-80kg above your head & onto your shoulders, is harder than the actual squats. The next day i always felt it more on my wrists & traps than any leg muscle, ****ing around taking 7 minutes between sets, i just said fk it if your not going to do it properly just dont bother with it at all.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you train at home????

Squat Rack!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

get into the squat rack! NOT the Smith Machine.


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

since last year i actualy train round my gfs dads house, hes a rich bast'd and got a home gym set up, the one thing he dosnt have is a squat rack!.


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i train my legs once a week as follows:-

squats 4x12

leg extension 4x12

leg curl 4x12

calf raises 4x15

if i trainned them any more i dont think they would be in proportion with my upper body


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

winger said:


> Wow Mark you must be older. I remember that. They used to lug a sh1t load of weight to some forest and squat till they couldn't squat no more. I remember reading that over 20 years ago. Dont know where you got it but thanks for bringing up the past.........am I showing my age yet?


I'm not that old mate  - 27! I read that recently - in the last couple of years


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I didn't get much affect from my squats until I tried breathing or 20 rep squats. I do 20 reps with 100kg six times at the moment and get stronger all the time.

It's an old technique but a good one!

Regards

SD


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

SportDr said:


> I didn't get much affect from my squats until I tried breathing or 20 rep squats. I do 20 reps with 100kg six times at the moment and get stronger all the time.
> 
> It's an old technique but a good one!
> 
> ...


You do 20 reps with 100kg for 6 sets? If that is so then you are a glutin for punishment


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

skizxi said:


> i train my legs once a week as follows:-
> 
> squats 4x12
> 
> ...


I like this leg workout.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

like the sig winger.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

erm.. forgot this:

TRAIN YOUR DAMN LEGS.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

James.Titor said:


> like the sig winger.


Thanks mate. Now can you figure out what language I am speaking......lol 

Love your sig James


----------

